# Recruiting problem



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:40:16 -0500*
Try calling 1 800 856 8488  ..that ia a national toll free  it will connect
you with the nearest full timerecruiting office to your home.....if this
doesn‘t work...contact me personally at
gunner10@sprint.ca and i will sort it out..as for being an M.P. you require
a 2 year law  security diploma from college this is a relatively new
requirement.  good luck!
----- Original Message -----
From: Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:46 PM
Subject: Re: Re:
> Hi!
> Try phoning the 1-800 number for recruiting in Edmonton and they should be
> able to help you.
> You should be able to get it from the 1-800 information service by dialing
> 1-800-555-1212.
> Hopefully you can get on as an MP there is apptitude testing you will do
as
> part of the enrollment process. It sounds to me like your previous career
> experience will be helpful.  Typing speed is useful but the most important
> thing is being able to keep your head in a crisis, think clearing, and
have
> excellent interpersonal skills.
> Good luck!
> Isabel Healy Morrow
> former jr naval officer
>
> At 11:48 AM 2/29/2000 -0800, you wrote:
> >I really have no idea what anyone is talking about as I am just a
civilian.
> >My only problem is trying to get into the army.  I have gone to the
> >recruiting spot where I live in Yellowknife but the recruiters are always
> >out of town or training.  Is there any other way to enlist without the
aid
> >of a recruiter in your area?  Any info would be greatly received.  I also
> >would like to know what you would think would best suit me in the army.
I
> >have been a correction‘s officer for 4 years, am 23 and can type over 45
> >words per minute.  My ideal job would be an MP but heck I would be happy
> >with anything.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> ====================================================================
>  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
>  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
>  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
>  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
>  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> 604856-7352 Langley
>  email :      
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 19:49:15 -0500*
I‘ve heard something that the CF is supposed to have 120K members in 3 
years. I don‘t know if this is accurate but if it is it seems like the 
CF will have to go on a major recruiting drive especially since there‘s 
a large number of retirements coming up. I‘m interested in any comments 
or discussion anyone has on this issue.
Jay
I‘ve heard something 
that the CF is
supposed to have 120K members in 3 years. I don‘t know if this is 
accurate but
if it is it seems like the CF will have to go on a major recruiting 
drive
especially since there‘s a large number of retirements coming up. I‘m
interested in any comments or discussion anyone has on this 
issue.
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Martin, Rob JUS" <Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 16:12:15 -0500*
My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some light as to
why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in mid-October 2000.
To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied to
NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not just
one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It seems
to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from members of
the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get tired
of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants it that
badly. 
As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look into
using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel about
CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or de-mining
activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the "humanitarin"
operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in
Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist.
=======================================
Rob Martin
TSC Incident Coordinator
* Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
=======================================
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

